# Need advise



## sanpeteboy (Dec 26, 2007)

I put this bow on AT http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1931566 I haven't got a sniff of attention. $800 is my price do you guys think I'm way to high. and what would you guys be willing to pay.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

$600-$650, the bad thing is that that bow is a 2010. There are already 3 bows that have been made after that. Usually, if someone is going to spend the $900-$800 that you want they are going to go buy a new bow for that price. Sure you're bow has all the accessories but they are used (3 years old). Someone can get a brand new mid range bow with brand new accessories for about $900 bucks.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It's really sad how C.M.A.S.D's lose their value over a very short period of time..  Unless you're one of the smart people who wait a year and then buy a used one for half off!


----------



## sanpeteboy (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks bowdacious. tex i would have expected a boat anchor comment but these are so light they wouldn't work that well.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

sanpeteboy said:


> thanks bowdacious. tex i would have expected a boat anchor comment but these are so light they wouldn't work that well.


I know huh! That IS one of the light ones. That Mathews Helium is a feather too. Well, until you hang all the crap on it to make it work... See that's why you're double screwd. You cant use it for a jack stand, pry-bar, or boat anchor, plus, since it's made out of carbon you cant get any money for it for scrap metal either! Dammit! I will confess though, if I was to buy a C.M.A.S.D it would be that carbon matrix. I shot one when we were buying my wifes Ramapge XT and they are sweet bows. Why the hell are you getting rid of yours?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Here is my question about extreme light weight bows...why? The base bow without all the crap on it is too light! Loading up all the extras is what finally gets enough weight out there to hold it steady for more consistant shooting. The same is true with my longbow. When I had it built I thought I wanted lighter...no! I shoot MUCH better with a little weight hanging out there. Don't get all caught up in deciding the quality of bow by how much it weighs.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Its a small market for a over the top expensive bow. It has had problems in some bows shooting high left tares. With all the hype about cam lean the bows with roller guards aren't selling as good. 

That bow is also 2 years old and you can get a new hunting bow that will shoot faster and have had the cam leaning problems engineered out of them. The new bows will also be as much or cheaper.

Sorry to hear you cant sell it. I also have a friend with one that cant sell his. 

Why are you trying to sell yours?


----------



## sanpeteboy (Dec 26, 2007)

Taking the boy to Vegas, (I hope) and need to buy a prom dress (not sure how good a fat guy looks in a prom dress) but was told I have to come up with the money. Hey but I guess if I give it a try and it doesn't sell at least I can tell the boss I tried and I guess I'll just have to keep it. :O•-:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I would piece it out if I were you...you can probably get $150 just for the sight and then sell the bare bow for $650 and you'll get close to what you're asking for the package deal...


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Hit the pawn shops. Sure, everybody's rolling their eyes at that suggestion. But truth be told, many pawn shops don't understand the archery market at all. They figure 50% of value and value is usually retail price. If one shop won't give you what you're looking for, hit another. Ask $600, settle for $450.

stablebuck has a good suggestion, too.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

See you in vegas


----------



## sanpeteboy (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes, we'll see you there. hope the kids shoot good.
oh and sold the bow for 750 just waiting on the money. crossing my fingers that it go's through.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice! Glad it worked out for ya.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Sanpete, you've picked one of the WORST classified places in the world... those guys there LOWBALL and nitpick each other worse than here on the UWN! If you're close to Logan, I offer a consignment and have a LOT of people looking for lightly used equipment. Typically you'll lose about 20% per year on a bow. If you go to a pawn shop, they'll offer you -20% per year + their desired margin...


----------

